# differences in CP and M&P soap on the skin



## txsoaper (Nov 27, 2010)

Can someone explain the differences between the quality of soap in M&P and CP.  I was always told that M&P was not good for the skin.  Does this only mean when lower quality bases are used?  I want to try some but a few of my customers threw a fit saying they were horrible for the skin.  I am just not educated in M&P and thought you all could help me out and tell me what to tell my customers about it.  Thanks.


----------



## llineb (Nov 27, 2010)

Well, they contain glycerin which draws moisture from the air to the skin.  Also there are several bases with extra additives that add skin benefits.  Examples are honey added as a humectant which also draws moisture from the air to your skin.  There are also bases with goats milk and olive and hemp oils.  The main difference I notice is the CP has a better lather and last longer.  I love the M&P b/c it holds the scents and color better and allows you to be more artsy.


----------



## txsoaper (Nov 29, 2010)

Ok, so basically there are m&P soaps that are not much more than detergents, right?  Probably what you can buy in big chain craft store that are clear blocks.  But, online you can get m&p soap that is gentle and good for the skin, right?


----------



## llineb (Nov 29, 2010)

The main difference in CP and M&P ingredients is the glycerine.  Most cold process soap has mainly all the oils and lye and M&P has the oils and glycerine.  Some people use craft store soap base but I found it a little drying to the skin and the lather was poor.  It also was cloudy in it's initial state and I like to have a clear base so when I add my color it is crisp.  Most soapers go to the soap makers for a higher quality M&P base.  We all have our favorites for different reasons.  I started with craft store bases and gave them away as gifts.  When i decided to sell my soaps I started buying from the soap companies.  I hope this helps a little.

Lara
www.jollybeesoap.com


----------



## jadiebugs1 (Nov 30, 2010)

MOST MP bases HATE my skin!  (Thus I hate them right back, lol!)


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 30, 2010)

The MP stuff in craft stores is detergent based and very drying. You can find much better MP base online. I make both CP soaps and MP and I like them equally well.


----------



## TaoJonz (Jan 6, 2011)

I use only M&P.....but I've used plenty of CP as a consumer.  I order my base from a very high quality supplier...never tried the craft store stuff.  I have very delicate sensitive skin and my complexion soap is luxurious...I don't even have to use moisturizer anymore.  So as in all things...there is a range of quality.

I feel like some CP makers really put down M&P soap...hey, to each his/her own I say.  We can all create exactly as we wish, and one doesn't have to be wrong or right.  There are consumers that you can find who will love what you do.....and we can each create according to what we are inspired to do without putting someone else's passion and creativity down.

Just sayin'


----------



## BakingNana (Jan 6, 2011)

TaoJonz said:
			
		

> I use only M&P.....but I've used plenty of CP as a consumer.  I order my base from a very high quality supplier...never tried the craft store stuff.  I have very delicate sensitive skin and my complexion soap is luxurious...I don't even have to use moisturizer anymore.  So as in all things...there is a range of quality.
> 
> I feel like some CP makers really put down M&P soap...hey, to each his/her own I say.  We can all create exactly as we wish, and one doesn't have to be wrong or right.  There are consumers that you can find who will love what you do.....and we can each create according to what we are inspired to do without putting someone else's passion and creativity down.
> 
> Just sayin'



Well, here's one CPer that tips her hat to the M and P artists!  It's true that I don't like the detergent-based MP bases, but I use a couple of bases I purchase on line that are great quality and SLS free.  I only use them for embeds in some of my soaps (and for one customer who likes it).  I tried the craft of M and P art and I stink at it.  It's DIFFICULT!


----------



## sweetorangeblossum (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm going to be using a lot of hand milled processes from cp soap that I've made the ole fashioned way, but I'd like to use melt n pour glycerin soaps to make "soap gems." Dazzling. anyone prefer a certain glycerin soap over another? (All the mp glycerin soaps I tend to find seem to have a lot of chemicals in it... dunno if they are necessary or not.)


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 8, 2011)

I do not think there is a real answer to this question. It's like asking which is better, fruits or vegetable? Better for what? Which fruit vs which vegetable? Each M&P soap is going to have different ingredients, some better than others for different reasons. Each CP soap is going to have different ingredients, some better than others for different reasons.


----------



## cwarren (Jan 8, 2011)

After doing research today I found M&P is CP melted and add , glycerine alchohol, sugar, and maybe other things .. 

http://www.millersoap.com/glycerinsoap.html


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 8, 2011)

cwarren said:
			
		

> After doing research today I found M&P is CP melted and add , glycerine alchohol, sugar, and maybe other things ..
> 
> http://www.millersoap.com/glycerinsoap.html


Not always. Some MP is made as a synthetic bar with synthetic surfactants. As far as CP to make MP, it's much more involved than that.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 8, 2011)

cwarren said:
			
		

> After doing research today I found M&P is CP melted and add , glycerine alchohol, sugar, and maybe other things ..
> 
> http://www.millersoap.com/glycerinsoap.html



That's not M&P soap, that is CP rebatch.


----------



## cwarren (Jan 8, 2011)

They make melt & pour synthetic ?? 
most dont give ingredients.. BB look to be the best as far as labeling


----------



## sweetorangeblossum (Jan 18, 2011)

I would never trust ANYTHING without ingredients. And I do mean ANYTHING.


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jan 19, 2011)

The is the main difference between M&P and CP is with CP YOU controll what goes into your soap where as M&P is synthetic, premade detergent base that is not a true soap. Yes I know that there are some suppliers that claim there M&P is "all natural" , but I do not know where I can find a "natural" sorbitol. It's all in your defination of natural.

I do both kinds and as someone else said you can't compare them. It's like comparing apples to oranges.


----------

